# Sneak Peek - New bottom board from H.Thomas Krantz Beekeeping Supply



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I like it immensely ---and I also like your price. You have read our minds , and it's a deal at that rate. ..Go for it !
LtlWilli


----------



## dfaulkner (Mar 26, 2011)

Where's the "like" button?


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

The platform is to big. skunks will love it.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

It is aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks very nice, but I agree with Ray4852 that the platform is really too big. Bees really don't need a platform, so why use the extra material? I guess if your target customer is the garden hive owner, then it may have a market, but the semi-circular shape just seems unnecessary.


----------



## ryandebny (Apr 17, 2010)

It does look nice. Could I recommend routering out a groove a couple of inches from the entrance. That way if you hive is not perfectly level, water will not collect and spill back into the hive...the groove will divert it to the sides


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

first of all that is a rodent paraidise with a platoform that big, second of all, they dont really need a landing board at all. A hole works fine, and a standard bottom board works fine. In europe they have some bb with no landing platforms and it works out just fine. So the bigger landing board is pointless, unless it is a garden hive type of person who thinks they are giving their girls "the best", when they dont actually care.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks beautiful, however I drastically cut my small hive beetle numbers by eliminating landing boards entirely last year.


----------



## bk21701 (May 22, 2009)

Of course bees do not need a landing board. I personally don't have a single hive with a landing board but every year I get people asking for them. Its mainly for garden hive people who are interested in look as well as the "best" for their girls.


----------



## bk21701 (May 22, 2009)

ryandebny said:


> It does look nice. Could I recommend routering out a groove a couple of inches from the entrance. That way if you hive is not perfectly level, water will not collect and spill back into the hive...the groove will divert it to the sides


I was thinking of a water groove but I was too afraid that it would weaken the support for the lip and over time crack off. If it were to be used the end user would have to set at a slight angle to aid water runoff to the front.


----------



## windfall (Dec 8, 2010)

If you don't cleat or box the landing board projection it is almost sure to cup on exposure to the elements. If/when it cups up you are likely to get ponding at the entrance without the afore mentioned groove.


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm sure you will find a niche market for these. They are very appealing to the eye, but while I have small landing boards on all my hives, bees in the wild don't use a landing board.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Looks great for a hobbyist to show off in a garden. I get what your trying to do but it's also a great landing board for mice, lizards and beetles. I would make the landing board a bit smaller in circumference so your unsuspecting customer, (who will probably be a newbee), won't have additional problems other than they don't know what they're doing yet as a beekeeper.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

You do nice work.

Now the mix of negative and positive.

That size landing board is out of proportion to the hive.
It will get bumped anytime someone works around the hive.

The way the grain runs it will break off.
Turn the board ninety degrees, cleat at the bottom frame, make sure the bark side is up(no ponding), tilt the hive forward slightly and it might last.

Since you have that fancy piece of equipment, you could do the side half of an elipse just as easily. 
Wouldn't stick out as far, less wood needed, more in proportion, neat look.

Second thought maybe I'll do it.(after my nap)
I don't have a CNC, but I can do a perfect radius, or elipse with my router and some homemade production jigs.

You guys are adding to the hobby beekeeping experience.

Goodluck


----------



## Virginia Bee (May 20, 2010)

The idea is both decorative and to some degree useful.

The only issue that I have off the bat would be snow. That is one heck of a good snow ledge.

In my area, I have yet to see beetles...but ants are a pain.

Sloping the hive forward a few degrees will take care of the rain...else the screen will.

Will there be a slot for a mite board under the screen?

I always work my hives from behind, so I doubt I would ever bump in from the front.

Neat idea...I would just worry about the snow trap.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll throw some crazy ideas out there. I, too, wondered about the skunks liking the ledge. However, if it is spring hinged, skunk or heavy snow MAY not be a problem. Or................why does the ledge have to be wood? What about screening in such a way as rain, snow or hungry skunks are not a problem??!


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Another idea. How about keeping the large ledge and having it such that if a skunk hops on it that the entrance (wire screening) closes due to the weight so the skunk does not get his meal.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Now that's an idea, spring hinged! That way you can have the urban gardener look without the pest landing board issue. It would also alert the bees at night once it sprung back that there's an unwanted visitor.

Bee Bliss, your a genius!!! :applause:


----------

